# England Premier league 06-08 April



## OddsPoster (Apr 4, 2013)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
06 Apr 14:45 Reading FC - Southampton FC 3.15 3.45 2.30 +149  
06 Apr 17:00 Stoke City - Aston Villa 2.12 3.30 3.75 +179  
06 Apr 17:00 Norwich City - Swansea City 2.75 3.20 2.75 +176  
06 Apr 17:00 West Bromwich Albion - Arsenal FC 3.95 3.60 2.00 +185  
07 Apr 15:30 Liverpool FC - West Ham United 1.40 5.00 8.50 +192  
07 Apr 16:05 Tottenham Hotspur - Everton FC 2.35 3.50 3.15 +183  
07 Apr 17:00 Chelsea FC - Sunderland AFC 1.40 4.85 9.00 +192  
07 Apr 17:00 Newcastle United - Fulham FC 2.15 3.35 3.60 +183  
07 Apr 18:10 Queens Park Rangers - Wigan Athletic 2.45 3.30 3.05 +182  
08 Apr 22:00 Manchester United - Manchester City 2.38 3.35 3.20 +183


----------



## HowToBet (Apr 5, 2013)

WBA V ARSENAL PREDICTIONS

West Brom look to cement a top half place while Arsenal have a very tight battle for the final Champions League spot with two of their London rivals.

WBA are 8th in the Premiership with 44 points from 31 matches and have had an excellent season under new manager Steve Clarke.  Many thought the team would struggle after losing Roy Hodgson to England but the team have went from strength to strength.  They may well have to replace important striker Romelo Lukaku who is on loan from Chelsea and is not expected to re-sign for another season after this.  It’ll be very difficult to get a player of his quality.

Arsenal are 5th in the EPL with 53 points from 30 matches which puts them 2 points behind Chelsea and 4 points behind Tottenham, but with a game in hand.  It is a very tight 3 way battle for the final two Champions League spots and you can’t rule out Everton either who are just 2 points further back in 6th place.

Arsenal have won 5 of their last 6 Premier League matches and have arguably an easier run in than their rivals so a top 4 finish is definitely achievable.  For this match Arsenal will again be missing Jack Wilshere and Diaby is out with another long term injury.  WBA will be missing Thorne and Gera.

WEST BROM – ARSENAL BETTING TIPS

Arsenal need to keep up their excellent winning run if they want a top 4 spot come the end of the year.  WBA have little left to play for but will still be giving it their all for the remainder of the season.

I think Arsenal have shown lately they have what it takes to win these matches and I’ll be backing them at 2.00 with Ladbrokes.


----------



## bestbets (Apr 5, 2013)

Liverpool vs West Ham Betting Tips and Predictions for Sunday

This Sunday sees the Hammers travel to Anfield in the lunch time kick off.  Liverpool have won 5 of their last 6 games scoring 18 goals in these 6 games & conceding 7, that's an average 4.16 goals a game. So over 2.5 goals should be a banker here, although I would probably go for over 3.5 goals.




Liverpool have won 4 of the last 5 head to head meetings between the two teams and 3 of the 5 most recent match ups have seen goals for both sides. Liverpool bang goals in at Anfield for fun, but are always vulnerable at the back to concede too. However Andy Carroll will be ineligible to feature against his parent club and Mark Noble is a doubt. Kevin Nolan is their top scorer with 6 goals followed by Carroll (5) then Noble (4) other than these 3 players the goals are thinly spread throughout the West Ham squad. So West Ham might find a goal hard to come by on Sunday. 



West Ham are coming off the back of a great win last weekend so should come into this game with a bit of confidence. Although they have only won 3 of their last 12 games, 2 of these wins have come in the last 3 weeks so their form has improved of late. 



Now, The Hammers away from home are quite frankly awful, they have only won 3 away fixtures this season, they have drawn 2 but lost 11. Until a recent 1-0 away win over stoke last month, they had lost 6 in a row and have since lost away to Chelsea. In contrast Liverpool at Anfield have improved drastically throughout the season, since a stuttering start against Man City, Arsenal, Man Utd & Stoke, they have won 8 out of the 11 home games drawing 1 and loosing just 2. I really cannot see anything other than a home win here, I have tried to make a case for West Ham but cannot see where any kind of result will come from for them this weekend. 



West ham will also have to try and deal with a certain Luis Suarez something not many defences have managed this season. I really fancy Luis to be on the scoresheet again this Sunday, if you back him as first goalscorer with betfred (11/4) you get double delight and hat trick heaven. Which is double the odds if he scored again and treble the odds of he nets a hat-trick.





Liverpool vs West Ham Betting Tips



Over 3.5 goals - 11/8 with Bet365



Liverpool HT/FT - 42/41 with Betfair



Liverpool to win with a clean sheet - 5/4 with Boylesports


----------



## bestbets (Apr 5, 2013)

Reading vs Southampton Betting Tips and Match Prediction

It’s the Royals versus the Saints in the Saturday Lunchtime kick off in what could prove to be a pivotal match for the fortunes of both teams this season.

Reading come into this match in dire form with six straight defeats and find themselves at the foot of the table whilst Southampton have inexplicably won their last two matches against Liverpool and Chelsea and are four points from safety. You sense that Reading will need all three points to have any chance of staying in the Premier League next year whilst a point for Southampton wouldn’t be the worst result in the world.

As bad as Reading’s results are at the moment I can’t be touching the 5/4 (Betfred) for a Southampton away win. They may have beaten Chelsea and Liverpool at home but on the road they are a different beast altogether. In their last 12 matches they have won just once. Saying that, in their current form, would you really be wanting to bank on Reading winning at 5/2 (BetVictor)?

What does appeal is the draw at 45/17 with Pinnacle. Southampton have drawn five out their last eight, whilst the draw is the most common result at The Madejski Stadium occurring in six of Reading’s 14 home matches. We’ll also have a nibble of the 14/1 for a 2-2 draw with Betvictor. There has two 2-2 draws for both teams home and away this season and with goals expected, 14/1 isn’t to be sniffed at.

In nine of their respective 15 home/away fixtures both teams have seen the last goal coming in after 74 minutes. Boasting a 60% strike rate the 10/11 with PaddyPower with the last goal being after the 74th minute looks a value bet.

Reading vs Southampton Betting Tips

Draw @ 45/17 with Pinnacle

2-2 @ 14/1 with Bet Victor

Time of last goal 74 minutes+ @ 10/11 with Paddy Power


----------



## fbettingfriendscouk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Norwich - Swansea, Holt anytime goal scorer at 3.50 (BetVictor)*
Norwich have won only 9 points out of last 10 matches, bad result here would push them into a dog fight on the bottom. They’ve won all 3 last encounters versus Swansea and Grant Holt has scored 3 times in last 2 of those. Since Pilkington is injured and Hughton must win here, I'm pretty sure that he’ll start the game. My bet is Holt anytime at 3.50.


----------



## FoxSerkan (Apr 7, 2013)

Liverpool v West Ham
Liverpool side: There is no fresh injury. Kelly, Allen and Borini are long time injuries. West Ham side: Forward Carroll is absent. Midfielders Joe Cole and Noble are important absents.

Tottenham v Everton
Tottenham side: Star player Bale is injured. Gallas and Lennon are doubtful. Sandro, Defoe and Kaboul are absent. Everton side: Pienaar and star player Fellaini are absent. Forward Mirallas is doubtful.

Chelsea v Sunderland
Chelsea side: Cahill, Cole and Romeu are injured. Sunderland side: This is the first match of new head coach Paolo Di Canio. Midfielder Cattermole and forward Fletcher are absent. Important players like defender Cuellar and midfielder Vaughan are doubtful.

Newcastle v Fulham
Newcastle side: Defender Debuchy and midfielder Tiote are doubtful until match kick off time. Haidara and Coloccini are still injured. Defender Simpson and midfielder Gouffran are getting fit and may play. Fulham side: Midfielder Sidwell, Dejagah and forward Petric are important absents.

QPR v Wigan
QPR side: Important midfielder Wright-Phillips is absent (long time injury). Wigan side: Expect the long time injuries there is no important absent in the squad. Forward McManaman is fit and ready.


----------



## fbettingfriendscouk (Apr 7, 2013)

*Tottenham - Everton, Vertonghen anytime at 8.50 (bet365)*
Jan Vertonghen has scored a surprising total of 4 goals in last 5 games for the club, while books still don’t take him seriously. Bet is Vertonghen to score anytime, pure value.


----------



## gavind (Jul 2, 2013)

I say Jan Vertonghen is just under rated. Media should take a closer look at him.


----------

